# My MAC & drugstore haul =) *pics



## MisaMayah (Apr 5, 2008)

I do have more I bought but this is what i've been carrying around with me!!











My new nailpolishes- Rimmel london & Barry M!!! New orange and fuschia lippies - cheap drugstore brands & Eye liner pen from barry M (similar to Mac technakohl)





Very cool eyeshadow palette. For those of you who have Superdrug near you check SLEEK out its super cheap & they're products are super pigmented. It looks like they cater for WoC =) I am usually a snobby when it comes to eyeshadows and lippies & stick to MAC. This pallette is so handy for going out, fits in my handbag and only cost £4.49

MAC




Glitter reflects bronze & teal, Euristocrats lippes- Going Dutch, Costa Chic & Saint Germain. Fafi collection- lipglasses in Totally It, Cult Fave & Sugar Trance. Fascinating kohl.

Not pictured: Fafi Hipness & Fashion Frenzy blushes, Flash n Dash, Fun n Sexy & utter Frivolous lipsticks. Beauty powder blushers in Sweetness & Joyous.

And my cousin in the States has ordered both eye trios & Hollywood nights lipstick from Heatherette for me along with the VG VI SE lipglass & 3D glosses Boundless & In 3D!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 5, 2008)

great haul! i still cant decide whether or not to get saint germain l/s! ive ordered costa chic l/s so hopefully i'll like that


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 5, 2008)

Get it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL ;P


----------



## nunu (Apr 5, 2008)

Great haul! I see you also got the sleek palette! I love it, it's very pigmented!! x


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 5, 2008)

Gorgeous haul!!  That palette is making me drool!!  enjoy!!!


----------



## nikki (Apr 5, 2008)

Great haul!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 5, 2008)

the palette looks great!!


----------



## Primula (Apr 5, 2008)

Is that Rimmel nailpolish a dark blue? If so, I want it sooo bad. Great haul!


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 5, 2008)

I have the Sleek palette too! and Barry M nail paints in yellow black and fuschia aaaaaaa brighttt lool 

Nice haul


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you ladies !!! =)

I know Nunu I was super happy when I found it - I was just browsing at my local superdrug because they just refurbished it and there was about 4 new make-up brands in there!! had lots of fun testing out stuff

Yes the Rimmel polish is a dark metallic blue, I saw it in Marie Claire magazine a few months ago and finally tracked one down lol..its was pretty hard to find for me!

k.a.t thats what I love about the Barry M nailpolishes - BRIGHT, my fave is the candy pink though #279 =)


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 5, 2008)

i wish i were in the UK. i want Barry M products and that pallette looks so nice and pgmented and you said it fits in your bag?? I want!!!!

great haul!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 5, 2008)

great haul!!


----------



## iSHi (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice haul!  I'm going to have to go hunting for that Rimmel polish now..


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 5, 2008)

lol thanks hunnis =)


----------



## princessraini300 (Apr 5, 2008)

Great haul!  Can't wait to see pics of your other items!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 6, 2008)

saint germain looks a lot like snob, doesn't it?


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_ 
k.a.t thats what I love about the Barry M nailpolishes - BRIGHT, my fave is the candy pink though #279 =)_

 
I want the cobalt blue....soooo nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

Oh btw what pink is that in the pic? is it candy pink? It looks like the one i have!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 6, 2008)

nice haul hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i may have to go into superdrug n check out that palette!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 6, 2008)

Enjoy all of it!


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 7, 2008)

thank you!!! definitely check the palette out if you can!


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 7, 2008)

nice haul...have fun


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 7, 2008)

just got back from town, went to superdrug and couldnt see the palette :-(


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 7, 2008)

cool stuff!


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 7, 2008)

aaaw trollydolly =( It's by SLEEK but im not sure if all the superdrugs carry it.

k.a.t the pink in the pic isssssss...neon pink!! I wore the orangey-coral one 2day LOVE it!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 11, 2008)

Love the Barry M polishes, I have the same pink I think, is it the 272? I have it on my nails right now! Gotta love their bright colours!


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 11, 2008)

The one in the pic is the neon Pink, but I do also have 279 which I think is the one you're talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love them!!!!!!


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 14, 2008)

I had that palette but then I threw it in the bin cos I hated the way the colours came out...I would use their pigments though.

I used to use sleek foundation which was quite nice too.


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_The one in the pic is the neon Pink, but I do also have 279 which I think is the one you're talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love them!!!!!!_

 
I dunno what mine is it doesn't have a name... but on the barcode it has NP272 is that just the batch number? i thought it might stand for neon pink 272 lol


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice haul, I've had that same pallette since last summer it's great even if you just use the shadows under the eye as a liner, nice colours and a great metallic-y finish.


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_I dunno what mine is it doesn't have a name... but on the barcode it has NP272 is that just the batch number? i thought it might stand for neon pink 272 lol_

 

Oh yeah it could've, but the neon pink is NPNP,lol - so the first 'NP' stands for 'nailpolish' then the colour code number =)


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_I had that palette but then I threw it in the bin cos I hated the way the colours came out...I would use their pigments though.

I used to use sleek foundation which was quite nice too._

 
Oh really, what a shame =(  I did see their foundations but the one they had was like a cakey texture. I can't use those because of my pores!!lol

Yes MsCocoa, i love using them as a liner two =)


----------

